# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Kohaku

## h_andria

breeding Blitar, sex??
1. dimulai yuk! sampe Rabu 27 Januari 2010 pkl 19.00 waktu server
2. Pembukaan 75.000 rupiah, kenaikan berikutnya minimal 10 rb (belum ongkir-packing)
3. Bungkus Option di 350.000 rupiah aja.. dengan mengetik 350.000
4. 5% buat Koi's

ini fotonya:
Koi A
 

Koi B
 

Koi C
 

Koi D
 

yuk kita mulai!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

